# Chevy El Camino, with a twist



## reventon (Oct 16, 2009)

YouTube - El Kamina - häkäpönttöauto


----------



## SABL (Jul 4, 2008)

Ruined a perfectly good classic Chezzie..............I guess a '59 VW Beetle was outa the question....:laugh: (I owned one of those as a teen...:grin


----------

